# Awning Lights?



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Where do you plug in the awning lights?
I assume they have a 12 round plug.
Which ones do you like/dislike?
I would think the colored ones would be easier on the eyes at night
and less obtrusive to the neighbors.

Thanks for the help,
Ed


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Virtually all awning lights are 120V. You just plug them into the outside outlet.

We use the multi-colored globe type sold at CW, among other places. They use standard screw thread light bulbs (we use 25W so they are not too bright) and are a little bit better quality than the standard "el cheapos" that have the push-in bulbs like cheap Christmas light sets. They are dangerously close to being too good to be called "tacky".

Here is what they look like...









Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

3ME said:


> Where do you plug in the awning lights?
> I assume they have a 12 round plug.
> Which ones do you like/dislike?
> I would think the colored ones would be easier on the eyes at night
> ...


1st the boring stuff. All the one's I've seen have normal male/female ends. We use a short extension cord to reach either the outdoor receptacle or the indoor ceiling one by our back door.

Now the fun stuff!!! Everytime I turn around, I see cool (and cooler) Awning lights! At the moment (stay tuned!







) Puff may be seen sporting either multi-colored classic-type lanterns or fish-shaped Chinese-lanterns that "swim" with a breeze! HOWEVER, I really do like the single run of lights in the clear plastic casing (like Holiday lights). I've seen them strung up inside the hanging edge of awnings, as well as laying on the ground to highlight either the "patio" area or a safe walkway to & from the TT. They give out a nice soft glow close by but DO NOT throw much of a swath of light so can't be annoying to neighbors or even your own family members who have turned in early. Since we usually end up flying the fish off the edge of the TT anyway, I may just add a few runs of white lights under the awning, and maybe along the awning's "drip line" too.

On Edit: Yeah - "ROPE LIGHTS" - - - that's what I was talkin' about.....just couldn't think of the name







- - - thanks Mike/Scoutr2!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We use a clear rope light. I bought a package of those light hanger thingys that slide into the awning roller. I had to open up the S-Hooks just a bit, and now the rope light just squeezes into the hook. I use a couple of velcro straps to anchor everything and then run an outdoor extension cord down the awning support arm and plug it into the outside 120V receptacle.

The rope lights are not bright, but with the white underside of the awning and the white trailer side as reflectors, it provides plenty of illumination to play cards, eat, etc. without lighting up our neighbor's site. (Although, sometimes these old eyes have a hard time telling the difference between green and blue when playing Uno! At least, that's what I tell my DW.)

From outside the awning, you can't even see the lights - just a nice glow. I've had several people inquire about my awning lights, and lo and behold, the next time we saw them, they had the same setup.

I got the idea from a fellow camper who just laid his out on the ground, just underneath the trailer. He said that it was too much work to hang them. They worked pretty good that way, too.

They're inexpensive and you can cut them down to whatever length you want.

Mike


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I bought a set of the large globe lights at CW (tried to get a picture but couldn't find them on CW's website). Multicolored or bronze or clear. I have the multicolored.

Nice thing about them is that the electric cord that comes with them is plenty long enough to plug into the outlet near the outside camp kitchen so you don't have to have an extension cord.

You can put your own light bulb in them up to 40 watts, I think.

I like 'em!

Mark


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

So if a sudden gust of wind starts flapping your awning and you have to close it up, how fast do you have to move to remove the lights? I'd imagine you can't leave them hanging and roll up the awning?

One time we left the awning out at night and a storm blew in. Had to jump out of bed and close the awning. Removing lights would be one more thing I'd have to do.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What about the Hooks?
Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.

Ed


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

3ME said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


We use the hanger thingies that slide into the track on the awning. A lot more convenient than the clamp-on type.

Bob


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

W4DRR said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


We use the hanger thingies that slide into the track on the awning. A lot more convenient than the clamp-on type.

Bob
[/quote]

x2 (they come out really quickly if you need to break down for an on-coming storm, too)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I just bought new awning lights at Target (three sets)...They are little tiki hut lights and I love them! In store, they come with 10 lights for $9.99. We'll get to use them next weekend. Always make sure that they have end to end plugs, as I had some pumpkin lights that I had to run two extension cords to light them up









We use the hooks that go into the slide, kind of a pain to put in and remove in a hurry. We've learned that you don't need to use a million of them, just enough to keep the lights up and in place.

If we know there's a chance we'll need to retract the awning, then we just hang fewer lights and remove them before going to sleep.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I have a question......is using the awning lights assuming that you have hook-ups? I rarely camp where there is power, so.......









I have seen battery powered awning lights..... anyone use those for dry camping?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I have a question......is using the awning lights assuming that you have hook-ups? I rarely camp where there is power, so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just plug them into our portable 700 watt inverter (about $80.00) that we hook up to the house batteries or a single spare deep cycle battery with alligator clips, the lights hardly draw anything, so we don't worry about it. We can also run the tv and dvd player while dry camping.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

skippershe said:


> I have a question......is using the awning lights assuming that you have hook-ups? I rarely camp where there is power, so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just plug them into our portable 700 watt inverter (about $80.00) that we hook up to the house batteries or a single spare deep cycle battery with alligator clips, the lights hardly draw anything, so we don't worry about it. We can also run the tv and dvd player while dry camping.
[/quote]




































I guess there is a reason I OWN that invertor and that extra battery!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


We use the hanger thingies that slide into the track on the awning. A lot more convenient than the clamp-on type.

Bob
[/quote]

x2 (they come out really quickly if you need to break down for an on-coming storm, too)








[/quote]

Why remove the hangers? They aren't going anywhere when you roll your awning up.

Bob


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I have a question......is using the awning lights assuming that you have hook-ups? I rarely camp where there is power, so.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We just plug them into our portable 700 watt inverter (about $80.00) that we hook up to the house batteries or a single spare deep cycle battery with alligator clips, the lights hardly draw anything, so we don't worry about it. We can also run the tv and dvd player while dry camping.
[/quote]




































I guess there is a reason I OWN that invertor and that extra battery!




































[/quote]
LOL! So now you don't have to go out and buy those battery powered awning lights!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Used awning lights once or you could say...the bugs loved them...little girls hate bugs


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I really like those lights, nice setup there. Are the globes of a plastic nature?

Nice lake spot too btw!


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I love my OWL lights and it took me a while to find them. They have meaning though. When I was little kid
camping in Maine all the campers had these lights so now that I have a camper I had to get
some, reminds me of simpler days. I also use the slide in light holders, they work for me.


----------



## Chestnut (Aug 21, 2006)

We use an awning light strip. We donâ€™t turn them on often, preferring the light from the fire and candles but theyâ€™re nice to have when we want them. The plus is that the only set up/take down required is the electrical cord.

Awning Lights at Camping World

Jessica


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You can also look here. Clicky This place used to be called Cheesy Lights.com, but it seem to have changed their name. They have plenty of Cheesy things.

Tim


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

3ME said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


This is what we use: rv light holders. We usually put them in when we set up the first trip and leave them all summer. They roll up in the awning easily and it is easy to adjust the height of the lights.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks All!
I got a set of the bronze globes. $70.00 from CW (pricey but nice)
I think I will get flourescent bulbs for them since they will get bounced
around a lot.
I also got the fabric hangers that go into the track so you can roll up the awning with them inside.
Hard time choosing on this one! I liked the the little gas latterns with the flicker bulbs and Target had some really cute ones too. I may need to get another set just for fun.

Ed



mskyoutback said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


This is what we use: rv light holders. We usually put them in when we set up the first trip and leave them all summer. They roll up in the awning easily and it is easy to adjust the height of the lights.
[/quote]

The ones I got from CW are similar but a lot shorter.I like the long ones.
I will have to try mine out a bit and then rethink it.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We have the same Awning lights that Chestnut uses. I usually leave them rolled up in the awning, thus I just need to plug them in. I've replaced the rope light that came with them since our awning was shorter, the nice thing was the one I bought was also a big dimmer. One great thing about these tyep of lights is the light really doesn't bother your neighbors since the awning flap keeps the light focused more on your rig and the ground below the awning - I've asked neighbors before and been told they didn't even know we had our lights on all night. Word of caution is to make sure the plug end of the rope light doesn't roll up in the awning when its warm as it will deform and then it make getting the other end of the plug seated correctly very difficult.

They do make 12v rope lights, and someplace I have a link of an online place that sells them if interested. However even they warn of the high electrical draw.

All that said my new favorite light is this...








Nothing says tacky and welcome light lighted Palm Tree in the Northwest... just need Flamingos now and I'm all set!


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We have a chinsy lighted palm tree as well as the cheesy plastic flamingos!









Bob


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

mskyoutback said:


> This is what we use: rv light holders. We usually put them in when we set up the first trip and leave them all summer. They roll up in the awning easily and it is easy to adjust the height of the lights.


Those look very functional and thanks for the link. I went ahead and ordered a pair today with the bonus of free shipping. Placed the order at RV Upgrade Store at 9:30AM and received an email notification at 10:46AM that they had shipped. Super service!

Paul


----------



## jlukens (Oct 3, 2006)

How exactly are you using that extra deep cycle battery and 700 watt inverter to run the incidental TV/DVD inside the trailer? Running an extension cord inside?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mskyoutback said:


> What about the Hooks?
> Do you like the clamp-on or the ones that go in the track better.
> 
> Ed


This is what we use: rv light holders. We usually put them in when we set up the first trip and leave them all summer. They roll up in the awning easily and it is easy to adjust the height of the lights.
[/quote]
Oooh! Ooooh!! I have to order some of those








Thanks!!


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Those RV light holder are a great idea. I've placed my order! Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Just placed an order for two sets of the RV party light holders in burgandy...Thanks!!


----------

